# Help finding a piece of 40k art?



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

So quite a while ago I found this picture of what appears to be an eldar with a guitar drawn without inking. I can't describe it very well at all but it's on my profile page. Basically I'm wondering if anyone has a larger version of the picture or knows it's source possibly?


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Realized I could link the image from my profile. When I initially found it it was much larger and I'm hoping to get that version if anyone's seen it. Anyways, here it is:


----------

